# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Possibly a dumb question: is hgh a steroid?

## SlimmerMe

I have read it is--then I have read it is not----what is the real deal here please!

----------


## cjw2021

No such thing as a dumb question - HGH is not a steroid . A steroid is defined as any of several fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms in four rings. HGH is a spiral-shaped chemical hormone consisting of 990 carbon atoms, 1,532 hydrogen atoms, 262 nitrogen atoms, 300 oxygen atoms and seven sulfur atoms, though it is extremely anabolic like testosterone and strengthens tendons and tissue where testosterone strengthens skeletal muscle (androgen receptors only). It is best used in combination with testosterone because it requires an increased production of virtually every hormone in the body to be optimally effective. So taking HGH alone is probably a futile idea.

----------


## russiandave

> No such thing as a dumb question - HGH is not a steroid. A steroid is defined as any of several fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms in four rings. HGH is a spiral-shaped chemical hormone consisting of 990 carbon atoms, 1,532 hydrogen atoms, 262 nitrogen atoms, 300 oxygen atoms and seven sulfur atoms, though it is extremely anabolic like testosterone and strengthens tendons and tissue where testosterone strengthens skeletal muscle (androgen receptors only). It is best used in combination with testosterone because it requires an increased production of virtually every hormone in the body to be optimally effective. So taking HGH alone is probably a futile idea.


Taking hgh alone is futile? That's a very broad and bold statement.

----------

